# Fallo en amplificador de guitarra



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 25, 2008)

Hola!
Tengo un amplificador de guitarra que le estoy intentando reparar. 
El problema es que enchufo la guitarra y no suena nada. He probado la guitarra y el mismo cable en otro amplificador y si que funciona.
Las primeras pruebas que he hecho son:

-Conectar una salida de audio de un lector de cd a una entrada llamada insert y el amplificador si que funciona, por lo que descarto que sean los altavoces.
- Poner el amplificador en modo distorsión y limpio. En ninguna de las dos formas suena la guitarra, pero tiene dos led: uno rojo para la distorsión y uno verde para el limpio. Cuando pongo el selector en distorsión se enciende el led rojo, pero si le pongo en limpio se tendría que encender el led verde, pero no se enciende. El led esta comprobado que funciona   
-He desmontado el circuito y a simple vista no hay ningún componente quemado.
-He medido la continuidad de la clavija de entrada y selector de distorsión y parece que estan bien.
-El amplificador tiene un pedal para conectar el reverb y distorsión desde él. Cuando pongo la distorsión con él, el led rojo se enciende, pero cuando la quito el led verde sigue sin encenderse.
-He conectado a  una salida que tiene de sonido otro amplificador con la guitarra conectada en el input y sigue sin oírse la guitarra.

Después de todas estas pruebas, qué le puede pasar al amplificador?

Gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 25, 2008)

lo mas probable es q se te haya quemado o explotado un capacitor electrolitico (probablemente no polarizado de 4,7uF) en la entrada de audio del amplificador sin distorcion.

probablemente el led verde solo encienda si hay potencia, y como no llega la señal de entrada, el amplificador no trabaja y no hay potencia.

yo t diria q revises los capacitores de entrada de audio.

si no es eso, puede q tu equipo tenga 2 etapas de poder
1 para el amplificador normal (la cual puede estar quemada)
2 para la distorsion.


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 25, 2008)

Gracias por contestar tan rapido!
 He estado comprobando la continuidad con el tester en los condensadores electroliticos del circuito ( polarizados o no). Las pruebas las he hecho sin sacar el componente y en casi todos o no tenían continuidad o muy poca, pero había uno polarizado que sí tenía continuidad, pero al desoldarle y comprobarle otra vez, no la tenía. Aquí no tengo polímetro con medidor de capacidad, pero podría ser el problema de este condensador?


----------



## ricardodeni (Oct 25, 2008)

hola krash, decinos la marca y el modelo del amplficador , para mi el problema puede estar en la conmutacion de los canales , hay que ver si conmuta con transistores fet o con un IC. 

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2008)

Hola Krash
Por lo que describís, el problema está en la entrada de la señal (como bien dijo Draco) o en el preamplificador.
Con el modelo del amplificador es más fácil buscar el diagrama y ver. De todas maneras, fijate cómo está conectada la entrada "Insert", porque es una ficha estéreo: por la punta (generalmente) mandan la señal (que ya pasó por el preamplificador), va hasta un procesador de efectos y por el anillo (otra vez, en general) vuelve al amplificador. Si hay algo medio extraño en ese camino, se pierde la señal y no la vas a escuchar.
Otra posibilidad es que el selector de canales esté funcionando mal y ahí se pierda la señal. No sé qué pruebas hiciste con él.
Si sacaste el circuito para mirarlo, posteá una foto, a veces ayuda a entender cómo está (junto con el modelo del amplificador).
Saludos
Cacho


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 25, 2008)

El amplificador es un CRATE GX212W
He buscado cosas de él por internet pero no he encontrado apenas nada


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 25, 2008)

no creo q se encuentre gran cosa.

actualmente vienen muchisimos aparatos electronicos y ninguno trae el debido manual con diagrama electronico, etc, etc.

menos creo q e encuentre en internet.

la solucion debe ser buscada dentro del aparato y resuelto ahi mismo.

todos los sistemas electronicos tienen patrones q siguen.

los equipos de audio son simples.

saludos.


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 25, 2008)

He sacado fotos!
La primera foto es del selector, se pueden ver abajo los dos led, el verde y el rojo. El selector está justo enmedio. Creo que la conmutación está controlada por un transistor por lo que se puede ver en la imagen.

Las demás imagenes son del circuito dividido en 3 partes y la última es el circuito entero


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2008)

Bueno... Los muchachos de Crate no ponen demasiada información de sus productos en la web, sólo los manuales.
De ahí podés sacar el diagrama que adjunto acá. Por tu descripción y ese diagrama, lo más seguro es que tengas:

1) Un corto en el canal limpio, por donde se pierde a tierra la señal del BUFFER (así está marcado en el diagrama), y no llega al canal de distorsión tampoco porque el corto se "chupa" toda la señal y lo del LED debe venir de ahí, o

2) Un corto en el selector de canales (yo apuesto por este). Si le podés aplicar señal justo antes y después del interruptor podés saber si anda o no. No te puedo decir dónde están esos dos puntos, pero seguro andan cerca del interruptor. El problema también puede ser la ficha donde se conecta el footswitch o el camino de la señal hasta ahí, pero no me parece más probable.

Para tu alegría, la etapa de potencia y la fuente (las dos cosas más caras) gozan de buena salud. Si el problema está en el selector de canales, habrá que cambiar un switch, unos pocos transistores o algún amplificador operacional, depende de cómo esté hecho (o todas esas cosas, pero son baratas).
Mucho más no te puedo decir sin ponerme a adivinar. Si encuentro el diagrama del amplificador te aviso.
Saludos
Cacho


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2008)

_KrAsH_ dijo:
			
		

> He sacado fotos!
> La primera foto es del selector, se pueden ver abajo los dos led, el verde y el rojo. El selector está justo enmedio. Creo que la conmutación está controlada por un transistor por lo que se puede ver en la imagen.
> 
> Las demás imagenes son del circuito dividido en 3 partes y la última es el circuito entero



Revisá el transistor que está justo atrás del selector de canal (para hacerlo fácil, si no sabés cómo probarlo medí las tensiones en cada pata del transistor con el interruptor en las dos posiciones y postealas junto con el modelo). Si ese anda, revisá el interruptor, parece ser un DPDT.


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 25, 2008)

El transistor es un H MPS A56 1 GA
He medido el voltaje con la curvatura del transistor hacia abajo, lo digo porque nose cual es el colector y ni el emisor en este transistor. : oops: 
Con el selector en distorsión me da las siguientes medidas:

Extremos= 1086 mV
Patilla enmedio y derecha=1220 mV
Enmedio e Izquierda= 1205mV

Con selector en limpio:

Extremos= 14 mV
Patilla enmedio y derecha=520 mV
Enmedio e Izquierda= 507 mV

He encontrado otro transistor exactamente igual  a este en otra parte del circuito, he medido y me da los siguentes valores:

Extremos= 1317 mV
Patilla enmedio y derecha=8.17 V
Enmedio e Izquierda= 10.22 V

Parece que la diferencia de los dos transistores es enorme, asi que me imagino que uno estará roto,no?
Bueno si hay algún problema con la identificación de las patillas decidmelo
Por hoy no podré acceder más al amplificador, pero mañana pronto vuelvo con él jeje
Muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme y haber si mañana queda arreglado    

Hasta mañana!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2008)

Sí... parece estar portándose raro ese transistor.
Es un PNP no demasiado especial. Viéndolo con el lado plano hacia vos y las patas para abajo, van EBC, de izq a der.

¿Tenés un comprobador de diodos? Casi todos los testers (Multimetros en España) traen uno. Si tenés, poné la punta negativa en la pata del centro y la positiva en cada una de las otras dos. Esto se hace con el amplificador apagado y desenchufado. Deberías tener siempre lecturas de entre 600 y 700 (o algo así) y las dos bastante próximas. Si no es así, ahí tenés al culpable. Lo ideal es sacarlo del circuito donde está, pero por una cuestión de practicidad... Ahí se mide.

Saludos


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 26, 2008)

Ya estoy de vuelta

He comprobado el PNP con comprobador de diodos y los valores que me da son unos 740 en cada patilla. Con el otro transistor que hay igual en el circuito tiene los mismos valores. Eso sí, cuando tiene tensión, si junto la patilla del emisor con la base y con la distorsión encendida, el led verde se enciende un poquito, pero sin apagarse el rojo.
Será el transistor o podrá ser el selector?


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 26, 2008)

Dos cosas nuevas:
En el post de antes he dicho que juntando la base y el emisor del transistor se encendia el led verde, Me he equivocado y es juntando el colector con la base.
Otra cosa, en la foto de la parte 3 del circuito, debajo de los cables rojos se puede ver un trozo de una resistencia bobinadaun poco quemada. Cuando estaba haciendo pruebas, he tenido un rato el amplificador enchufado y esa resistencia se ha calentado en exceso, cuando las demás estaban frías. He sacado la resistencia y la he medido y el valor es el correcto. 
Puede ser esta resistencia el fallo?

La resistencia es de 5w 270ΩJ


----------



## electrodan (Oct 26, 2008)

Perdón que me meta pero... Cortocircuitaste algo sin saber que era !?  Espero que no, pero capas que ahí la embarraste mas.


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 26, 2008)

Lo del cortocircuito pues me salio porque al medir tensiones con el tester se me rebaló una punta y se juntaron la base y el colector de transistor, pero solo fue medio segundo, no creo que pasara nada por eso,no?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2008)

Entre nomás, Electrodan. Es bienvenido. 

La buena noticia para vos, Krash, es que el transistor anda bien. La mala es que entonces seguimos sin saber qué es lo que falla. A buscar el error de nuevo...

La fiebre no es la enfermedad: es sólo un síntoma. Igual que eso, la resistencia de 5W no es la madre del problema, sólo lo evidencia. Si hay algo más que se caliente, contá que es, siempre ayuda.

Asegurate de que el interruptor que selecciona los canales anda bien. 

Justo atrás de la ficha de la entrada hay un integrado que supongo es un operacional. Ese debe ser el buffer de entrada del amplificador. Fijate si ese recibe señal y alimentación, y claro, si entrega señal.
Si ese anda bien, hay que seguir buscando. Chequeá TODOS los operacionales, por lo menos la alimentación. En la foto que mando están marcados los que, supongo, son el buffer con un cuadrado rojo, el azul trabaja con las ganancias y el control de forma y el amarillo con el control de tonos.
Si hay algún operacional quemado es probable que se esté calentando.

Si el opamp es uno doble estándar, por el pin 4 tiene que tener la alimentación negativa y por el 8 la positiva. Si es un operacional simple, V+ está en la 7 y V- en la 4. Medí las tensiones con respecto a masa y deberías tener entre 12 y 15V (normalmente) en esas patas. Dato a tener en cuenta: Si en la pata 4 hay (digamos) -14V, en la 8 (7 si es simple) tiene que haber +14. Vi que hay un par de diodos de vidrio cerca de todos los operacionales. Hay dos posibilidades: O son diodos de señal (1N4148) o son zeners. Si son zeners y alguno está quemado no alimenta algún(os) operacional(es), ni al LED, y causa un corto que te calienta la resistencia y deja sin tensión (o con una bastante desbalanceada) a los otros operacionales, lo que explicaría muchas cosas.
Supongo lo  de los zeners porque no veo un regulador de voltaje por el circuito, si lo hay, chequeá ese. Puede tener la forma de un mpsa56 o la de un transistor de más potencia, hay que buscarlo. Inclusive puede parecer un operacional.

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 27, 2008)

Gracias por contestar San Cacho!

No lo he mirado porque el amplificador le tengo en mi pueblo y ahora estoy en la ciudad y hasta el viernes no vuelvo. El viernes nada mas llegar lo miro y cuento las novedades.

Un saludo


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 31, 2008)

Ya he vuelto

Bueno, comprobé los operacionales y todos están alimentados a unos 17 V y ninguno de ellos se calienta. Lo único que se calienta en todo el circuito es la resistencia bobinada y otra que está detras de la que se calienta también coje un poco de calor, pero apenas nada.

He mirado los Zener, pero cómo se pueden comprobar con un polímetro? Le he puesto en comprobador de diodos y los dos comprobando ambas patillas tienen continuidad.

Nose estas son las pruebas que he hecho, si sabeís de algo más estaría muy agradecido

saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (Oct 31, 2008)

hola , si los diodos miden continuidad cambialos por que estan en corto


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Oct 31, 2008)

Quizas haya comprobado mal los diodos porque me parece muy raro que los dos Zener esten fundidos,no?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2008)

_KrAsH_ dijo:
			
		

> Ya he vuelto
> 
> Bueno, comprobé los operacionales y todos están alimentados a unos 17 V y ninguno de ellos se calienta. Lo único que se calienta en todo el circuito es la resistencia bobinada y otra que está detras de la que se calienta también coje un poco de calor, pero apenas nada.
> 
> ...



Dos dudas sobre esto: 

1) ¿17 volts en dónde hay y con respecto a qué voltaje estás midiendo? (tu respuesta debería ser algo del estilo de "hay ... volts en la pata ... y ... volts negativos en la pata ...) 

2) ¿Qué operacionales son?

Si hiciste la comprobación de los diodos con el amplificador prendido es muy probable que te hayan dado cualquier lectura. Si estaba apagado, pero seguían cargados los condensadores, también te va a dar valores muy locos.
Ya que estamos, la resistencia que se calienta debe estar unida por un extremo a una de las ramas del voltaje (por el otro es más difícil de saber...). ¿A cuál está conectada?
Segunda cosa a medir: Caída de voltaje a través de esa resistencia. No va a solucionar nada, pero te va a decir cuánta corriente está pasando por ahí. Medila que es un dato útil (y pasá el dato...).

Saludos


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Nov 1, 2008)

Hola

Los 17 V positivos me dan con la patilla 8 y los -17 V me dan con la patilla 4. 
El operacional es un CHN TL072CN K1K202.  Nose si tendrá algo que ver que los datos del operacional del buffer estan como desgastados, mientras que los de los demás se leen perfectamente. 

Los diodos los comprobé con el circuito desenchufado y los condensadores descargados, además acabo de hace otra medición y el amplificador lleva apagado 12 horas y siguen teniendo continuidad.

La resistencia que se calienta tiene -75 V con masa. Esta resistencia esta conectada con la base del TIP147 número 3, contando de izquierda a derecha.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, el TL072 es uno de los caballitos de batalla en amplificador operacionales y +-17V le caen dentro de los parámetros de alimentación (+-18V es el máximo)

El hecho de que esté borrado el buffer de entrada puede significar que se recalentó y perdió algunas letras (raro, pero no imposible) o que lo borraron en la fábrica (no tan raro). Si lo borraron quizá no sea un 072. Si estás seguro de que lo es (o dispuesto a arriesgarte), probá de cambiarlo. Es un integrado barato -menos de un dólar- y sin la posibilidad de hacer alguna otra prueba... no perdemos mucho.

La resistencia a -75V suena raro. Los TIP142/7 soportan hasta 100 volts, y si tenés +-75 estamos hablando de 150V. Por otro lado, no debería ir a la base. Revisá la fuente, tus mediciones, o ambas. Si estás en +-75, es muy probable que algo esté mal (bastante mal) en la fuente. El 212 se vende como de 115W/4ohm, para eso deberías tener entre +-30 y +-40V en la fuente.
Si la fuente resultara estar bien, todos los operacionales tienen una alimentación correcta y no cambia nada al reemplazar el buffer (si se dan las condiciones para reemplazarlo), sólo te puedo decir que trates de cambiar el MPSA56. 
Sin tener acceso al amplificador ni a los planos no te puedo decir mucho más.

Edit: Me olvidaba, los diodos (sean zeners o 4148) no deberían darte continudad en el comprobador de diodos.


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Nov 1, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ok, el TL072 es uno de los caballitos de batalla en amplificador operacionales y +-17V le caen dentro de los parámetros de alimentación (+-18V es el máximo)
> 
> El hecho de que esté borrado el buffer de entrada puede significar que se recalentó y perdió algunas letras (raro, pero no imposible) o que lo borraron en la fábrica (no tan raro). Si lo borraron quizá no sea un 072. Si estás seguro de que lo es (o dispuesto a arriesgarte), probá de cambiarlo. Es un integrado barato -menos de un dólar- y sin la posibilidad de hacer alguna otra prueba... no perdemos mucho.
> 
> ...



Lo primero, me he equivocado al decir que la resistencia estaba conectada a la base. He vuelto a mirar el Datasheet y está  al colector.

A la resistencia la siguen llegando 75 V y he medido la tensión que hay a la salida del transformador y son 54V y además he medido la tensión uqe hay en el puente rectificador. En las patillas de corriente alterna, hay los mismos voltios que en el transformador, pero en las dos patillas de corriente continua hay 75V. Esto es un poco raro.no?

El operacional es seguro que es ese porque los numeros han perdido el color, pero se distinguen bien. De todas formas todos los demás operacionales son TL072.

Podria comprar un operacional nuevo y un nuevo MPSA56 pero los valores que tengo en el puente rectificador no me convencen mucho. Lo raro es que antes de desmontarle si le metia señal por la entrada de insert si que amplificaba, por lo que creo que los valores de la fuente no es lo que está causando la avería.

Nose, probare a montar los altavoces y ver si sigue funcionando la entrada de insert por  si se ha estropeado algo al estar desmontado.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2008)

No hay nada de raro en los 54 de alterna pasando a 75 de continua.
Al rectificar la onda se pasa al valor de pico, esto es raíz cuadrada de dos por el voltaje.
 En números: 1.41*54=76. Restale la caída en los diodos del rectificador y tenés tu tensión continua de 75V. Eso está bien.
Peeeeeeero, si a la entrada del rectificador tenés 54 V, eso quiere decir que hay 27+27 en alterna y que después de rectificar tenés +-37,5V. Estás tomando los -75 con respecto al polo positivo, no con respecto a la masa. Debe haber un cable (o pista) más que lleve 0V.
Eso me deja con la duda de mediste antes los voltajes. 
A los emisores de los TIPs debés tener conectadas las resistencias de 0r47. Lo de la resistencia de 270r al colector del 147 no me parece muy lógico. Seguramente están conectados a -V directamente y apostaría a que 270r es la limitadora de corriente de los zeners (conectada entre -V y el cátodo de los zeners) y que tenés un corto en la rama negativa que va al pre. La matemática da unos valores demasiado cercanos a esos para controlar los 5 TL072 del circuito como para que no lo fuera.
Si medís la caída de voltaje a través de esa resistencia podes (por Ley de Ohm) calcular qué corriente está pasando por ahí.

Conclusión: 
La fuente está bien, no te preocupes. 
Los voltajes estaban mal medidos, más que preocuparte, revisá las mediciones.
Si los zeners te dan continuidad, están quemados.
Medí el voltaje que hay entre los pines
  4 (poné la punta roja ahí) y masa (punta negra) y entre 
  8 (punta roja) y masa (punta negra) de los 072. 
De ahí tiene que salir un problema casi seguro. Los zeners que controlan el voltaje deben estar cerca de esos pines, si te dan continuidad, están mal.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Nov 1, 2008)

hola, les comento que yo tenia un fender con problema parecido al que tienes, tenia entradas auxiliares para usar discman o otra señal pre amplificada, cuando le metía señal a esa entrada auxiliar sonaba ,pero si le metía la señal a la entrada del amplificador no funcionaba, pero el problema lo causaba los yac de entrada por que son de mala calidad este tipo de yac, y por el uso es normal que se dañen . prueba quitando el yac de entrada y tócale con el dedo haber si escuchas la señal.
espero tengas suerte.
saludos.


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Nov 2, 2008)

He vuelto ha medir con la masa. Perdon por haber medido mal!

Los pines del operacional tiene +16,5 V en la 8 y -1,5 en la 4. En todos los operacionales tengo el mismo voltaje.
Los zeners no están quemados, el problema que había es que el ánodo y cátodo están unidos por una resistencia de 4,7 ohm y de esta a los TIP. COmo el valor de la resistencia es muy bajo y el tester que tengo aqui no es muy bueno, me daba continuidad.

Si tengo que volver ha medir algo más decirmelo. Gracias a todos! de verdad


----------



## Cacho (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahora sí tiene sentido.
Esos muy pocos volts en la pata negativa significan un corto en algún lugar de la rama negativa y explican el calentamiento de la resistencia de 270 ohms.
No te puedo dar una regla de oro de cómo encontrarlo: no la hay. Supongo que no tenés conocimientos muy amplios, por lo que sólo te puedo recomendar que busques algo que esté un poco más caliente (o por lo menos tibio) que el resto. Ahí tiene que estar el problema. 
La solución salvaje es puentear la resistencia de 270 ohms. Ahí sí se va a calentar (y en forma) lo que sea que esté fallando, pero no te recomiendo hacerlo -más aun, te recomiendo NO hacerlo- porque podés causar problemas en componentes que están sanos.
Si lográs encontrar el circuito que regula el voltaje negativo de los operacionales, tenés una altísima probabilidad de haber encontrado la falla en el circuito. 
La manera más simple de llegar al regulador es siguiendo la pista que llega a la pata 4 de los operacionales.
Podés encontrarte con un zener (que quizá controle un transistor) y que esté fallando (o ambos) o un regulador de voltaje que se puede ver como un circuito integrado o hasta como un transistor (pero el número no parece de un transistor). Hay que buscar.
Un saludo


----------



## _KrAsH_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Hola!
Voy a resucitar este tema para comentar una buena noticia: El amplificador está arreglado!
Os cuento: Yo soy estudiante de electronica entonces lleve a clase el amplificador y un profesor me ayudo a repararle. El problema estaba en un diodo zener roto. El diodo estaba al lado de la resistencia que se calentaba. Este diodo es un 1n5353 de 16V y 5W. Le he buscado en 3 tiendas y no le encontre y al final hemos cambiado los dos zener 5353 por dos 5352, que son de 15V y 5W. 
Hemos comprobado la potencia del amplificador con un oscilocopio y usando como entrada un generador de funciones y la potencia que da es de 113 W y el amplificador es de 120W por lo que el valor es bastante correcto.

Bueno pues muchas gracias a todos y nos vemos por el foro!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 24, 2008)

Apareció el regulador maldito.
Felicidades por tu amplificador funcionando de nuevo.
Nos vemos


----------



## Oinotna (Abr 6, 2019)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Antonio,
Yo estudie electrónica de joven, pero nunca me dedique a ella aunque de vez en cuando me gusta puyar los aparatos cuando se me dañan. Tengo un amplificador  Crate GT212 que presenta los mismo síntomas que el mencionado en el debate anterior. Cambie las resistencias 270 que se calientan, cheque los capacitores, hasta cambie los interruptores que seleccionan los efectos y el clean. Pues lo ultimo que se me ocurrió fue chequear en Internet y llegue a este block, así que voy chequear cambiar los diodos mencionados. Luego le cuento ojala y sea eso.

Saludos,


----------

